# Dating As A Furry



## Signaturefox (Nov 23, 2017)

So, how do you date people as a furry, and if you do, does your partner know that you are a furry or do you hide it.


----------



## 134 (Nov 23, 2017)

I'm very bad at dating but the one thing i know is to NOT tell someone you are a furry until he/she knows you better and will understand it.


----------



## Signaturefox (Nov 23, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> I'm very bad at dating but the one thing i know is to NOT tell someone you are a furry until he/she knows you better and will understand it.



See I know that, but what if they find out, where do you go from there


----------



## Yvvki (Nov 23, 2017)

My bf and I are both furries. We don't go out in fursuits or wear tails/ears or anything though. We just both like the art and have fursona's. ( He has an inverted skunk one and a tea cup sized platinum dragon one. xD )

Besides that we're just your everyday people.... lol.

And I found out he was one when he asked me to draw his dragon character before we dated. So I figured it out and asked him after making my own so he felt safe to admit it. xD


----------



## Signaturefox (Nov 23, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> My bf and I are both furries. We don't go out in fursuits or wear tails/ears or anything though. We just both like the art and have fursona's. ( He has an inverted skunk one and a tea cup sized platinum dragon one. xD )
> 
> Besides that we're just your everyday people.... lol.
> 
> And I found out he was one when he asked me to draw his dragon character before we dated. So I figured it out and asked him after making my own so he felt safe to admit it. xD



So if you don’t mind me asking, did you and your boyfriend meet through the fandom


----------



## 134 (Nov 23, 2017)

Signaturefox said:


> See I know that, but what if they find out, where do you go from there


I'm afraid of when that will happen ... I hope I'll be lucky and find a girl which has no problem with my hobbys (and boy I have many hobbys, you can call me crazy)


----------



## Yvvki (Nov 23, 2017)

Signaturefox said:


> So if you don’t mind me asking, did you and your boyfriend meet through the fandom



We met in College. So nope. 
To be honest he doesn't like joining online communities because of all the elitist people that can come with them. 

I have a bit more tolerance for others then he does, aha.


----------



## Signaturefox (Nov 23, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> I'm afraid of when that will happen ... I hope I'll be lucky and find a girl which has no problem with my hobbys (and boy I have many hobbys, you can call me crazy)


 
I mean I guess it’ll have to come out eventually


----------



## silveredgreen (Nov 23, 2017)

Don't even bring up the topic of furries, but don't go the extra mile to try and hide it either. Be yourself, if someone can't like you for who you are then you shouldn't try.

Wow i'm awful at giving good advice.


----------



## 134 (Nov 23, 2017)

silveredgreen said:


> Wow i'm awful at giving good advice


The advice was not that bad!


----------



## Yvvki (Nov 23, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> I'm afraid of when that will happen ... I hope I'll be lucky and find a girl which has no problem with my hobbys (and boy I have many hobbys, you can call me crazy)



What I do is I look for people that are like myself, but have completely opposite quirks... Like for me.... I'm soft spoken in rl. I have a very quiet voice and I get discouraged around people quite easily. My bf shares the same ideas as me but he's a real extrovert, he loves the sound of his own voice too. Lol

But you will attract girls to you that have the same kind of ideas, they will seek you out. Thing is, those girls might not be what you want. They might even be some of your friends. xD
I was almost friend zoned myself but I was in a 'do or die' mindset when I spoke to him, trying to gather information if he liked me until he confessed. And I was then like. OMG I LIKED YOU FOR SO LONG! > : L
Then we had our first date legit the next day and bam.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 23, 2017)

Why is this in the Fursona section..?


----------



## silveredgreen (Nov 23, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> The advice was not that bad!



Thanks, its pretty basic though. I've got no experience with dating so i did what i could.


----------



## Yvvki (Nov 23, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Why is this in the Fursona section..?


no idea xD


----------



## Yvvki (Nov 23, 2017)

silveredgreen said:


> Thanks, its pretty basic though. I've got no experience with dating so i did what i could.


I'm in my first real rl relationship and i'm 26 so don't worry about that if you are ;v;.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 23, 2017)

Quite franky I'd recommend you refrain from dating inside the fandom. Enough socially inept people as it is.


----------



## 134 (Nov 23, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Quite franky I'd recommend you refrain from dating inside the fandom. Enough socially inept people as it is.


hey Yaki... wanna hang out sometimes?

*JUST A CHEAP JOKE* Please do not kill me. You know wolfos hold together.


----------



## Ginza (Nov 23, 2017)

If your partner is real, and a good match, they won't care if you're a furry. Honestly, what is it with everyone and acting like being a furry is some huge deal?? It doesn't matter. Would you think so much of your scrap booking hobby with a partner as you do with being a furry? No, because that's ridiculous. No need for anyone to worry over this


----------



## Yvvki (Nov 23, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Quite franky I'd recommend you refrain from dating inside the fandom. Enough socially inept people as it is.


My advice is to be friends with your interest for a year at the least, to see if you can get along and if things will work. That way you can kind of get a feel for their character because friends are more likely to open up to you then someone you met and decided to go out with right off the bat.


----------



## Sleepysnout (Nov 23, 2017)

Signaturefox said:


> So, how do you date people as a furry, and if you do, does your partner know that you are a furry or do you hide it.


This really depends on how much of your personality you define in furrydom. Are you like the guys who live-sleep-eat-breathe for anime , but with furryness? Then you better stick to furry-only dating sites and furry meet venues. Pounced and ferzu, cons and meetups. Do not try and seduce a normie because you have chosen to tout this as your main defining trait, it will end poorly. 

I'd also suggest highly reevaluating things to maybe have a healthier balance in your life but hey that's just my opinion.


If you are a balanced person who views the fandom as an interest and a hobby, not a lifestyle, then it's not a big deal. Do not make it a huge thing. You do not need to come out as a furry, you do not need to hide it. It's an art style you're into. That's it. Go on dates, talk about art if you want, and if you feel so inclined that you have to bring it up, say you find the anthro aesthetic really neat. And then maybe showcase some (SFW) pieces you like. 
I'll hearken back to the anime analogy: You can like anime, and it wont turn off a lot of people. But, holy shit, unless they are also super into it - it is NOT a fun date conversation starter, and unless the interest is shared, you're just going to be isolating your date.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 23, 2017)

I really dont get all this "dating another furry stuff"
Furry stuff pretty much just a hobby that people like to spend money on and do stuff about. 

This is pretty much like me asking "dating somone who is a car nut" or "dating someone who is into rc car's". They are both hobbies that I devote most of my time to and I dont care to have a girlfriend who is into the same thing's. If they dont like it, to bad im not stopping it to please someone else. 

So yeah I guess the same thing with furries too...


----------



## Pinky (Nov 23, 2017)

I've dated 3 furries before and I can safely say they're not worth dating.


----------



## Yvvki (Nov 23, 2017)

Pinky said:


> I've dated 3 furries before and I can safely say they're not worth dating.


Just like everything else. It depends on the person.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 23, 2017)

Maybe you should take the approach that you are simply a human being, one who happens to participate in fandom. I'm pretty sure if your hypothetical dating partner is around the same age as your profile age, then they'll probably get it, and if they don't, then they're probably not so cool.


----------



## Darekaj (Nov 24, 2017)

Honestly, i would not tell them upfront.
If they stumble upon this interst or hobby of mine, thats cool. Maybe its weird, but who isn't anyway.
Also dont tell them everything about yourself in the first few moments. If they find out, they'll probably be surprised and happy to get to know you a little bit more ever so slowly.


----------



## Pinky_the_demon (Nov 27, 2017)

My boyfriend knows I'm a furry, but he doesn't know the extent of how far I really want to go.
We've been together now for 5 years and he is ok with me looking at the art, but that's about it. I recently have commissioned a fursona from Corgiboi, and haven't told him about it yet.
I also plan on getting a suit in the future and finally going to my very first con, I just have absolutely no idea how to tell him this.


----------



## StreetShark (Nov 27, 2017)

I just started into this furry business in the last few weeks, so take a grain of salt with my advice here. 
I have had an outright obsession with warhammer 40k for most of my life, but if I’m out seeing a girl It’s definitely not wise to let her know about hobbies or interests that are past the acceptable nerd threshold at least until she’s seen your place and finds your little toy soldiers, or fur suit in this case.
I would assume that your significant other doesn’t need to be a furry to accept your furryness (sp?)


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 27, 2017)

Well, it's been a _long_ time since I dated (married near 18 years now), but I think the basics don't change much. Here's what worked for me, for what it's worth:
-- First and formost, be yourself.
-- Manage your expectations. Realize most people dont even know what the "furry fandom" is.
-- Be honest.
-- Pay attention to the other person and _their_ interests. Keep 'yer ears open.
-- Moderate the extremes of your passion for all things furry. Wear a necklace with your 'sona. Make it a conversation starter.
-- Understand _their_ priorities and interests, before sharing your encyclopedic knowledge of anthropomorphology.
-- Be patient. Realize that everyone comes into the fandom a different way, and to various degrees.
-- And for heavens sake, dont yiff on a first date. Some things are worth waiting for 

óÓÒò


----------



## StreetShark (Nov 27, 2017)

Yiff?

Edit: I looked it up.... lmao!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 27, 2017)

StreetShark said:


> I just started into this furry business in the last few weeks, so take a grain of salt with my advice here.
> I have had an outright obsession with warhammer 40k for most of my life, but if I’m out seeing a girl It’s definitely not wise to let her know about hobbies or interests that are past the acceptable nerd threshold at least until she’s seen your place and finds your little toy soldiers, or fur suit in this case.
> I would assume that your significant other doesn’t need to be a furry to accept your furryness (sp?)



Women don't like Warhammer?
Guess that says something about the company I keep. Last woman I considered going out with was really into LARP.
Guess I'm saying that everyone has their hobbies, just best not to make someone listen to your furry kinks if they're not interested. Though that's grossly oversimplifying things.


----------



## StreetShark (Nov 27, 2017)

Maybe I’m just living in the wrong neighbourhood. @MetroFox2


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 27, 2017)

StreetShark said:


> Yiff?


Grab a beer and a seat, and prepare to learn a bit about furry slang. 

You see, when a wolf and a dragon love each other very, very much....


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 27, 2017)

StreetShark said:


> Maybe I’m just living in the wrong neighbourhood. @MetroFox2



Well, as an asexual, I can say that I know very little about dating.

So maybe you didn't


----------



## Yvvki (Nov 27, 2017)

MetroFox2 said:


> Well, as an asexual, I can say that I know very little about dating.
> 
> So maybe you didn't


You don't have to be sexuality attracted to love someone and go on dates. I mean as long as they respect your boundaries.
Love and sex don't have to be connected at all.


----------



## Arko90 (Nov 27, 2017)

I don't date anybody, as a Dragon, everybody date me...


----------



## Yvvki (Nov 27, 2017)

Arko90 said:


> I don't date anybody, as a Dragon, everybody date me...


You are adorable.  ☆


----------



## Arko90 (Nov 27, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> You are adorable.  ☆


Heh~ You too


----------



## Graffstache (Nov 27, 2017)

I've been with my boyfriend for almost 5 years now and he's pretty much known from the start! He says he isn't a furry, but he's generally more than happy to look at art/fursuits with me from time to time. I also have a character that I use for when I want to draw him. x3
He's also pretty relaxed with the idea of me getting my first fursuit soon.


----------

